# Help! Adding an aftermarket amp to a 2005 Cadillac CTS with BOSE



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am trying to add a sub amp to a 2005 Cadillac CTS that has BOSE. I want to retain the OEM head unit, however.

Any thoughts on the best way to do this?

I just don't know if it's even an option to use a low level convertor because of the Bose (are the door speakers amplified as well?) or if there would be RCAs somewhere that I could tie into since there is a Bose amp?

I am begging for help from the 12V Gods!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

How to wire / install an Amplifier and Sub Woofer - YouTube
He mentions a re-que?

Into Car Wire Harness?
Factory amplifier bypass harness Factory amplifier bypass harness 204
Parts for 2005 CADILLAC CTS - photos, charts and more installer.com
Down at bottom


----------



## Awdtalon92 (Jul 7, 2011)

You can use a low to high level converter right off the sub in the rear deck. Just disconnect one of the leads going to the factory sub. Very straightforward if all you want to do it hook up a sub amp.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I think a Metra GMOS-10 does the trick
Metra Online | Welcome to Metra Auto Parts Online Warehouse


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

As an update, I did get the amp installed...I tapped into the factory subwoofer wires and split them into a high input low level convertor (similar to a re-que) and then picked up a remote turn on trigger also tapped into the factory subwoofer line...

The worst part was running the power wire into the car...going through the firewall I had to tear out the cabin air filter box which pays like 2 hours flat rate from a shop.

And, to top it all off, the client's payment bounced and I was out for the install kit, low level convertor, remote turn on trigger, and my time. Figures.


----------

